# Is this the best way to cut flatbands?



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

I have just ordered a "Ruler Trimmer with Cutter" from The Works (UK) for £5. Here is a video of it at work:






Nick Hegarty, who made this video (and is supplying my Precise rubber) has recommended the Ruler Trimmer as being much, much safer and easier to use than a rotary cutter.

What do you think?

Mike


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

I personally think they are brilliant , and much safer than using the rotary cutter .


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Here in the USA I have seen them called a Quilting Ruler.....yes there very safe too use.....real spendy item tho...

My self for years have used a cutting mat a straight edge & rotary cutter....for very little invested..I only cut band sets as needed...2 sets a a session

so I really do n0t cut that many band sets.....May be a dozen in a years time.....as I also use tube's.....

Thanks for sharing your video....best too you my friend.....akaOldmiser


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I think that font and color combo is super hard to read.
That ruler thing looks fine as long as it's really sharp. If a roller cutter is too dangerous, though, maybe you shouldn't be cutting your own bands anyway. ..


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

eggy22 said:


> I personally think they are brilliant , and much safer than using the rotary cutter .


Thanks for your comment.

Mike


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

oldmiser said:


> Here in the USA I have seen them called a Quilting Ruler.....yes there very safe too use.....real spendy item tho...
> 
> My self for years have used a cutting mat a straight edge & rotary cutter....for very little invested..I only cut band sets as needed...2 sets a a session
> 
> ...


Thanks for your comments - This ruler trimmer costs £5 complete here, that is US$ 6.28, so it is much cheaper than a decent rotary cutter and heavy ruler.

Mike


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

M.J said:


> I think that font and color combo is super hard to read.
> That ruler thing looks fine as long as it's really sharp. If a roller cutter is too dangerous, though, maybe you shouldn't be cutting your own bands anyway. ..


I agree with MJ. The font and color of your posts make them difficult to read,especially on a phone. I usually skip over them. I agree with MJ about cutter too.


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> > I think that font and color combo is super hard to read.
> ...


+1


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

OK, I'll go back to default font and colour. Thank you for pointing this out.

Mike


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

M.J said:


> I think that font and color combo is super hard to read.
> That ruler thing looks fine as long as it's really sharp. If a roller cutter is too dangerous, though, maybe you shouldn't be cutting your own bands anyway. ..


OK. I'll use default font and colour.

Mike


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> > I think that font and color combo is super hard to read.
> ...


Ok, I'll use default font and colour.

Mike


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

stevekt said:


> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> > M.J said:
> ...


OK, I'll use default font and colour.

Mike


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

This is certainly "a way" to cut bands.

I've been happy aligning the latex and ruler on the factory marking of the cutting mat and cutting with a rotary cutter.

That does limit me to 1/8-inch increments, but that works for me.

This method allows me to cut butterfly bands as long as my mat and ruler.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I don't think there is one "best" way to cut flat bands, just like there is no "best" way to attach bands to a slingshot or to actually shoot the slingshot. Find what works best for you and that is the "best" way. I use one of these nifty little chinese band cutting guides. If I shot long butterfly bands like kawkan, this tool probably would not be "best" for that style of band.


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

I'm more of a "smoke 'em if you got 'em" kind of guy, so while this looks like a perfectly reasonable way to cut bands I've got a commercial laser cutter kicking around and in my humble opinion that has some major advantages.


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

I prefer to use a roller cutter and a metal ruler. I cut two layers of rubber at a time so both bands of the set are the same even if my measurements are off.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

The key issue when using roll-cutters is protecting the fingers pressing down on the ruler: standard thin office rulers are definitely not a good idea. Something similar to this safety ruler sold at Amazon is the best option:

https://www.amazon.com/Folding-Guard-Use-Stanley-Leather-Quilting/dp/B01HI8U6TQ/ref=pd_sim_79_1?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B01HI8U6TQ&pd_rd_r=446ed920-ffec-11e8-b252-797d8085bc39&pd_rd_w=6ERVW&pd_rd_wg=LlyJ2&pf_rd_p=18bb0b78-4200-49b9-ac91-f141d61a1780&pf_rd_r=TNS6HQYVM8ECZ79PKPKV&psc=1&refRID=TNS6HQYVM8ECZ79PKPKV

Even just mounting a section of wood (an inch or so high) on whatever ruler, to prevent exposed fingers if the roll-cutter accidentally crosses the cutting edge, is better than nothing for those seeking the cheapest option.

A roll-cutter ensures a clean cut along the bands, which the cutting ruler may or may not achieve every time: I prefer the former.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I've seen people use good sharp scissors with much success...

Me, I like to use a Guillotine paper cutter best. I've tried just about everything (except the laser) and always come back to the guillotine cutter. It's just a lot faster and easier to use than anything else I've used.

Plus, once the Zombie apocalypse happens... you've got real good knife/head basher when all else fails!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I use the " Btoon " band jig for precise band cuts . Easy to use with a rotary cutter and as safe as you are . It actually guides the rotary cutter in the cutting groove . Invented by made and sold by an upstanding honest Vendor and member of the forum and community .Here is his profile contact :

https://slingshotforum.com/user/3930-btoon84/

Here is a information :

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/40958-btoon-band-jigs-for-sale-again-now-with-18-jigs/


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I with you fellors.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

MakoPat said:


> I with you fellors.


Now THATS humor right there!


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

KawKan said:


> This is certainly "a way" to cut bands.
> 
> I've been happy aligning the latex and ruler on the factory marking of the cutting mat and cutting with a rotary cutter.
> 
> ...


Thanks.

I ordered a good quality Fiskars 60mm/2.4" rotary cutter before I was told about the Ruler Trimmer and of course this would be more versatile than the Ruler Trimmer, being able also to cut curves in any material, along a line or through a pattern.

So when my Precise 3rd Gen 0.7mm rubber arrives, I can try the Ruler Trimmer and, if it works brilliantly, I can return the Fiskars for refund.

But I can equally return the Ruler Cutter, if it is less than brilliant.

I don't know whether the Ruler Trimmer will cut two 0.7mm bands together, whereas the rotary cutter will.

With a rotary cutter, I like a wide, heavy steel ruler with a square edge 3-4mm thick, for best hold-down and to make the rotary cutter a lot safer.

Mike


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

SLINGDUDE said:


> I don't think there is one "best" way to cut flat bands, just like there is no "best" way to attach bands to a slingshot or to actually shoot the slingshot. Find what works best for you and that is the "best" way. I use one of these nifty little chinese band cutting guides. If I shot long butterfly bands like kawkan, this tool probably would not be "best" for that style of band.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, I have not tried that and it looks really good, especially cutting a pair of bands together.

Thanks for the illustrations too.

Mike


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

STO said:


> I'm more of a "smoke 'em if you got 'em" kind of guy, so while this looks like a perfectly reasonable way to cut bands I've got a commercial laser cutter kicking around and in my humble opinion that has some major advantages.


Thanks, I had not heard of laser cutting for rubber.

Mike


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

stevekt said:


> I prefer to use a roller cutter and a metal ruler. I cut two layers of rubber at a time so both bands of the set are the same even if my measurements are off.


Thanks, I may finish up doing the same. With my heavy steel ruler which has a square edge 4mm thick.

I have not tried cutting 2 layers of rubber together, but it sounds like the best way of getting a perfect pair.

Mike


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

Pebble Shooter said:


> The key issue when using roll-cutters is protecting the fingers pressing down on the ruler: standard thin office rulers are definitely not a good idea. Something similar to this safety ruler sold at Amazon is the best option:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Folding-Guard-Use-Stanley-Leather-Quilting/dp/B01HI8U6TQ/ref=pd_sim_79_1?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B01HI8U6TQ&pd_rd_r=446ed920-ffec-11e8-b252-797d8085bc39&pd_rd_w=6ERVW&pd_rd_wg=LlyJ2&pf_rd_p=18bb0b78-4200-49b9-ac91-f141d61a1780&pf_rd_r=TNS6HQYVM8ECZ79PKPKV&psc=1&refRID=TNS6HQYVM8ECZ79PKPKV
> 
> ...


Wow, that ruler looks brilliant and worth the extra $$$. In addition to the safe "fence", I love the idea of the non-slip underside.

I do use a heavy steel ruler with a square 4mm thick edge, but this fence-ruler goes one better.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

Bill Hays said:


> I've seen people use good sharp scissors with much success...
> 
> Me, I like to use a Guillotine paper cutter best. I've tried just about everything (except the laser) and always come back to the guillotine cutter. It's just a lot faster and easier to use than anything else I've used.
> 
> Plus, once the Zombie apocalypse happens... you've got real good knife/head basher when all else fails!


Thanks, the guillotine sounds good. Do you cut 2 layers together?

Mike


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

treefork said:


> I use the " Btoon " band jig for precise band cuts . Easy to use with a rotary cutter and as safe as you are . It actually guides the rotary cutter in the cutting groove . Invented by made and sold by an upstanding honest Vendor and member of the forum and community .Here is his profile contact :
> 
> https://slingshotforum.com/user/3930-btoon84/
> 
> ...


Thanks, that looks good, and Btoon's slingshots look beautiful.

Mike


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Bill Hays said:


> I've seen people use good sharp scissors with much success...
> 
> Me, I like to use a Guillotine paper cutter best. I've tried just about everything (except the laser) and always come back to the guillotine cutter. It's just a lot faster and easier to use than anything else I've used.
> 
> Plus, once the Zombie apocalypse happens... you've got real good knife/head basher when all else fails!


I totally agree with Bill. I been using one for over 40 years. Thick or thin, straight or tapered-the best way to fly hands down!!!


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

I can't imagine what it would look like after running over a finger with a Roller cutter but it sure gives me the* "heebie jeebies" *just thinking about it. ... On the other hand "finger in the Guillotine" ..... goodby charlie!

As always; *Safety First* ! .... don't be distracted.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Hopefully we're not a bunch of children here and it goes without saying... "don't put your fingers in the path of blades when they're in use!"


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

Bill Hays said:


> Hopefully we're not a bunch of children here and it goes without saying... "don't put your fingers in the path of blades when they're in use!"


Thank you for mentioning "children" .... Precisely one of the main distractions I was referring to. I make it a habit of downing all tools when those little "precious ones" invade my space. My 3yr old grand daughter is as curious as a kitten and have the quickest little fingers in the west.


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

Would like to try one of those guillotine cutters sometime. But for very little money, I find the device that Slingdude uses to be very fast and easy. But like people have pointed out, it's not long enough if you shoot butterfly.


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

Guillotine is definitely the best from my experience. Fast & precise tool. I actually had a really good one but gave it away to staff when I retired - Big regret now! .... but how was I to know I would become a Slingshot fanatic in my 70's


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

You can get them on ebay for very reasonable prices.... https://www.ebay.com/itm/18-Inch-A4-to-B7-Heavy-Duty-Guillotine-Paper-Cutter-Photo-Trimmer-Booking-Blade/292768441979


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

Bill Hays said:


> You can get them on ebay for very reasonable prices.... https://www.ebay.com/itm/18-Inch-A4-to-B7-Heavy-Duty-Guillotine-Paper-Cutter-Photo-Trimmer-Booking-Blade/292768441979


Thanks Bill ! - This is actually quite a nice one. It even has a pretty decent looking clamp-down attachment for keeping the material in place.


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

woodbark said:


> Bill Hays said:
> 
> 
> > You can get them on ebay for very reasonable prices.... https://www.ebay.com/itm/18-Inch-A4-to-B7-Heavy-Duty-Guillotine-Paper-Cutter-Photo-Trimmer-Booking-Blade/292768441979
> ...


Wow - that has everything useful!

Mike


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

If I like the Fiskars 60mm rotary cutter when it arrives, I may look for an thick, heavy 18" or 24" steel ruler, with a square edge around 3-4mm thick. I already have the 18" x 12" green cutting mat.

And stick something non-slip on the underside. I have here some self-adhesive 2mm soft foam sheet, that I have used for many similar jobs. With a bit of pressure it compresses to around 1mm.

Or a piece of steel stock might be good enough, I don't need the measurements on a ruler when cutting flatbands.

I would avoid wood, for obvious reasons.

Mike


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

This is the Fiskars 60mm rotary cutter.


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

The "Ruler Trimmer with Cutter" arrived but I am waiting for flatband rubber.

One thing I do not like is that the cutter blade does not look replaceable. So if it wears out, this is just one more piece of non-recyclable plastic garbage to bother the planet.

Mike


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

One thing I do not like is that the cutter blade does not look replaceable. So if it wears out, this is just one more piece of non-recyclable plastic garbage to bother the planet.

Mike

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

** Mike I have the 45mm Fiskars and the blades are definitely replaceable. Of course, if there aren't any 60mm replacement blades available, it would make sense that it's not replaceable !


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I use the same setup as slingdude, it’s quick and super easy. I also have Btoon bandjig as backup, but haven’t used it since I got the Chinese taper guides.


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

woodbark said:


> One thing I do not like is that the cutter blade does not look replaceable. So if it wears out, this is just one more piece of non-recyclable plastic garbage to bother the planet.
> 
> Mike
> 
> ...


Sorry, a misunderstanding - I was referring to the "Ruler Trimmer with Cutter", not to the Fiskars 60mm rotary cutter, which does have replacement blades available.

Mike


----------



## unkraut (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

unkraut said:


>


Thanks, that looks good, but I'll have to watch it tomorrow, as I did not intend to stay up this long!

Mike


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

I've returned the Fiskars 60mm rotary cutter to seller - I read in some reviews that the blade holding does not hold, and the blade gets tighter or looser as you work - sounds like a dangerous way of wasting a lot of expensive flatband rubber.

Another Nick Hegarty video shows him cutting 4 TBG flatbands at once with the Ruler Trimmer with Cutter.






Mike


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

Whoa! Can't help but being impressed .... and it doesn't seem to have a very big cutter?


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

woodbark said:


> Whoa! Can't help but being impressed .... and it doesn't seem to have a very big cutter?


No, it is a rotary cutter blade, maybe 28mm, and I thought that wider blades were better.

But I have not tried the Ruler Trimmer myself yet, I have only just received the Precise rubber.

Nick Hegarty recommended the Ruler Trimmer to me, and I can see why.

I'll see whether I bond with it!

If not, I may get an OLFA 60mm cutter and make up a heavy ruler from steel strip, with something glued on the underside that will grip the rubber.

Mike


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

*mike160304* .... I find that the smaller wheel tends to push the material ahead of it, which calls for more down pressure on the ruler or clamp to keep the material in place.... but doesn't seem to be a problem with this tool. Anyway, I will stick to my big wheel cutter unless I need to start cutting loads of bands in which case I will definitely get a Guillotine.


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

I checked out the ebay link that Bill provided for the guillotine cutter. Didn't realize they were only about 20 bucks. After looking at the pics on ebay, I'm not sure if you can use it to cut tapers or not. Can anyone clarify?


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

poekoelan said:


> I checked out the ebay link that Bill provided for the guillotine cutter. Didn't realize they were only about 20 bucks. After looking at the pics on ebay, I'm not sure if you can use it to cut tapers or not. Can anyone clarify?


Don't have one myself but looking at, my guess is NO it does not have that feature. You would have to make your own taper marks or cut-line and line these up with the cutting edge.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I have several guillotine cutters, two of them have an apparatus on the blade side that allows for making making perfect tapers... looking at the one on ebay, it doesn't have that piece... but it's not difficult to rig a little something up that'll do just fine.


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

Have "Ruler Trimmer with Cutter", have Precise 3rd Gen 0.7 rubber (orange-yellow), don't have a catapult frame for it yet.

I'll write a review when I have done some relevant cutting.

A friend of ours does a lot of quilting and an Olfa De Luxe 45 mm rotary cutter is her go-to weapon. Her ruler has some little squares of sandpaper glued to the underside to provide grip.

If the Ruler Trimmer with Cutter has any slippage problems, I guess I could glue sandpaper under that as well.

Mike


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

mike160304 said:


> Have "Ruler Trimmer with Cutter", have Precise 3rd Gen 0.7 rubber (orange-yellow), don't have a catapult frame for it yet.
> 
> I'll write a review when I have done some relevant cutting.
> 
> ...


I believe I saw someone that used a strip of Latex instead of sandpaper.... If I remember correctly - He used double sided tape to stick it on. I kinda like the latex idea over the sandpaper;. am thinking the sandpaper could creep out and dull my cutter !


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Another place to find a cutting jig is Dankung. I personally have not used it since I have a different one already but here is a link.

https://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/professional-flat-band-taper-cutting-tool_2221


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

woodbark said:


> mike160304 said:
> 
> 
> > Have "Ruler Trimmer with Cutter", have Precise 3rd Gen 0.7 rubber (orange-yellow), don't have a catapult frame for it yet.
> ...


What exactly do you mean by "a strip of latex"? What is this, and how thick? And double sided tape on latex does not sound very convincing?

Sandpaper is suitably thin, and if glued with contact adhesive or other correct adhesive is got going anywhere.

Or sandpaper fixed with 2-sided tape - I do this a lot on wood, to make "sandpaper files" - this is very reliable, unless larger forces are involved, e.g. if fixing 40 grit sandpaper round a 30 mm dowel, the 40 grit sandpaper is too stiff for this, and then I use contact adhesive.

Mike


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

*mike 160304* I mostly use the sandpaper/contact adhesive on wood for making my little finishing and shaping files, works just as good as any expensive file. Back to your Question - The latex referred to, is the same as the slingshot band and apparently according to this dude, the double sided tape holds it quite securely to the ruler.


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

woodbark said:


> *mike 160304* I mostly use the sandpaper/contact adhesive on wood for making my little finishing and shaping files, works just as good as any expensive file. Back to your Question - The latex referred to, is the same as the slingshot band and apparently according to this dude, the double sided tape holds it quite securely to the ruler.


Re "I mostly use the sandpaper/contact adhesive on wood for making my little finishing and shaping files" - Yes, I love these "files", and I am constantly adding to my collection as different jobs demand new shapes - I made 3 new ones yesterday for the tree fork I am working on now.

For flat or nearly-flat "files", I sometimes use 2-sided tape too, but always contact adhesive for wrapping the sandpaper round dowels etc.

For heavy shaping I am learning to use a fine Jap pullsaw (Dozuki) more and 40-grit sandpaper less, and an old hand fretsaw from the 1950s for concave curves. The 40-grit and 60-grit sandpaper leave scratches that are very hard to sand out. I love 120-grit sandpaper "files" for fine shaping.

Knives are OK, but the Sycamore (or maybe Norway Maple) tree fork that I am working on at the moment seems to have a grain structure that is difficult with a knife, so would be difficult with a spokeshave too.

Merry Christmas and happy woodwork!

Mike


----------

